# New Orient rotor rattle



## ochsen (Jan 12, 2009)

So I just received my new Orient Classic (CEV09001B) today and I'm finding that the rotor makes a distinctive rattling sound--I can definitely feel it wobble as well, much more than any other watch I've had. My points of reference are fairly cheap automatics that have only a slight rotor sound and wobble, so it's not like I'm biased toward high-end watches. I haven't sized the bracelet so it's not fully wound yet, but still, when you move the watch around a bit it's pretty loud as you can clearly hear it from across the room.

I searched around and didn't find too much regarding this issue w/ Orient, so I'm wondering if this is a defective watch, or does everyone accept this as normal w/ Orient's watches--or at least this movement (EV46E)?


----------



## EFS64 (May 19, 2010)

I don't own an high end Orients (or really any "high end" watches in general) but I know I thought my black Mako was loud when I first got it. I got used to it and don't notice it anymore.


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

I've handled 2 orient watches, both not mine. I realized that the rotor is really loud and i can feel it moving.. it has this 'springy' feeling to it and guess what, i love it. Thus, i am getting myself one.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Agree with the previous two comments. It will wind up faster than your other watches too! 
:-!


----------



## carcozep (Mar 23, 2010)

It has a ratchety sound due to the fact that it uses Seiko's magic lever  Simple, a bit loud, but very efficient


----------



## Ochiman (May 10, 2010)

the rotors must be heavier in these movements than others cause I can def. feel the swing in my Mako. Its oddly reassuring.


----------



## CASD (Apr 18, 2010)

Compared to my Vostok my Mako is really loud and you can even feel it move like a pendalum


----------



## ochsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmm. Well, knowing that this is normal, I kind of like it. Kind of adds a little vintage appeal, on mine at least. You could say it's an "undocumented feature" on this watch.:-d


----------



## medtech (May 26, 2007)

Check out the videos on Orient's site, under the Mako 2. It will explain a lot. :-!

Basically the rotors on these have 3 ballbearings that they spin on. It is noisy compared to a swiss movement, but as others have said it spins MUCH easier, and therefore winds better. It is also simpler w/ fewer parts.


----------



## theslik1 (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, based on my Worldtimer I'd definitely say the wobble and noise are "features" and not "bugs". It is a very efficient winder as well. :-!


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

theslik1 said:


> Yeah, based on my Worldtimer I'd definitely say the wobble and noise are "features" and not "bugs". It is a very efficient winder as well. :-!


My first two automatics were Orients. When I got a Trias it felt like something was wrong with it, because it didn't have that heavy feel to the rotor. I'm am definitely in the "feature" camp.


----------



## chessplayer (Jun 11, 2010)

ochsen said:


> So I just received my new Orient Classic (CEV09001B) today and I'm finding that the rotor makes a distinctive rattling sound--I can definitely feel it wobble as well, much more than any other watch I've had. My points of reference are fairly cheap automatics that have only a slight rotor sound and wobble, so it's not like I'm biased toward high-end watches. I haven't sized the bracelet so it's not fully wound yet, but still, when you move the watch around a bit it's pretty loud as you can clearly hear it from across the room.
> 
> I searched around and didn't find too much regarding this issue w/ Orient, so I'm wondering if this is a defective watch, or does everyone accept this as normal w/ Orient's watches--or at least this movement (EV46E)?


Say, could you send some nice up close pictures of the face of this watch? I'm going to be buying one soon, and have only found a few non-stock photos of it with any good detail.
The forum shrinks down photos I guess, if you could e-mail me a couple that would be awesome ^_^


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Is it odd to have 2 watches that have different feels to them? My blue mako feels really loose and rattles around but the new orange one seems "tighter" and doesn't feel the same or as loose.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,

the "charging time" while wearing an Orient is really incredibly fast. I have an Orient with Power Reserve and a watch with ETA 2897 Power Reserve. While the Orient takes a few hours (4-5h depending what you do) to be fully charged, my ETA movement is NOT fully wound after a full day in the office, sometimes not even before I go to bed it reaches around 30-35 hours of the 40h power reserve. Of course the ETa can be hand wound too, but that is not the point.

On the other hand, the rotor in the orients is louder, is heavier. On my ETA 2824-2 driven watches I can barely feel and hear the rotor spinning. 

If you ask me what feels more reassuring, robust, solid and reliable or if you ask me what feels more luxurious, sophisticated and smooth... well....

 I love my Orients


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

@theslik1 That is a VERY nice car in your avatar ;-) IS-F?


----------



## Tigerwalker9 (Jun 24, 2010)

koolpep said:


> Hi,
> 
> the "charging time" while wearing an Orient is really incredibly fast. I have an Orient with Power Reserve and a watch with ETA 2897 Power Reserve. While the Orient takes a few hours (4-5h depending what you do) to be fully charged, my ETA movement is NOT fully wound after a full day in the office, sometimes not even before I go to bed it reaches around 30-35 hours of the 40h power reserve. Of course the ETa can be hand wound too, but that is not the point.
> 
> ...


First of all I'm not picking on anything you said. I like what you said!

Orient non hacking non winding movements have a unique sound when winding, sounds like the watch is full of water. I love the sound I love the wobble. They wind in both directions were from what I understand the swiss movements wind in one direction only.

I wear mechanical automatics because I love the traditional art of timekeeping. I also hate batteries and the tick tock look of the second hand on most Quartz watches.

From what I've heard a non hacking non manual crown winding auto is more robust due to having less to wear and tear in the movement over time.

:think:I've learned to let my non hacking autos run down and shake them just enough to get the second hand moving. When the second hand gets to the 12 oclock I just hold backpressure on the crown. I then look at my solar atomics second hand when it gets arround I turn the crown clockwise with both in perfect unison. I then just set the date and time. I set the time as the minute changes on the solar atomic watch also.

I don't think this will hurt the watch because there is little or no spring tension built up. I whole heartedly don't recomend anyone doing this to one that is wound at all to fully wound.:-!

I love the you tube video that shows the difference in an orient movement compared to a swiss eta. I would list the address if I knew how.
Could someone PM me on how to do this. A person who is very computer skilled I would love to get some help!:-s


----------



## Ochiman (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Bourbon City (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the feel of the wobble and the sound of the whirl my Orients make. I only have two Orients and they both provide me with their coolnest when I wind them, so I can only hope they all do it.

Others spend hundreds, even thousands to by a watch with an ETA 7750 movement just to get the wobble and whirl. Just think how much money you have saved to get that high end feel.

BC


----------



## Tigerwalker9 (Jun 24, 2010)

medtech said:


> Check out the videos on Orient's site, under the Mako 2. It will explain a lot. :-!
> 
> Basically the rotors on these have 3 ballbearings that they spin on. It is noisy compared to a swiss movement, but as others have said it spins MUCH easier, and therefore winds better. It is also simpler w/ fewer parts.


Here Is the Answer to This often asked Question. I love the sound, It sounds like Fluid Metal.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Lately I've been hearing the rotor on my Planet Orient more than I remember in the past. 

If i flick my wrist back and forth quickly I can hear the rotor, and I'm not sure if that was the case when I first got the watch. 

Does anyone else have the same effect when they move their wrists quickly? I don't really know whats going on with my watch and want to see if I'm overreacting or not. Thanks


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

WillMK5 said:


> Lately I've been hearing the rotor on my Planet Orient more than I remember in the past.
> 
> If i flick my wrist back and forth quickly I can hear the rotor, and I'm not sure if that was the case when I first got the watch.
> 
> Does anyone else have the same effect when they move their wrists quickly? I don't really know whats going on with my watch and want to see if I'm overreacting or not. Thanks


Are you sure it's the rotor and not the bracelet?


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Tzimisces said:


> Are you sure it's the rotor and not the bracelet?


On leather.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

WillMK5 said:


> Lately I've been hearing the rotor on my Planet Orient more than I remember in the past.
> 
> If i flick my wrist back and forth quickly I can hear the rotor, and I'm not sure if that was the case when I first got the watch.


I heard the rotors on my two Orients out of the box, but then I was listening for them. I don't mind, my ETA 2824 watches are quieter, but I've got some vintage Seikos that you can hear the rotor on, too. I'd say a quiet rotor is something you'll find on a $1000+ watch, or a quality-equivalent movement, if you have a quiet rotor on a $250 Seiko or $400 O&W, then you've found a exceptional quality watch. I wouldn't fret about your Orient auto having an audible rotor.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

rotor noise is not that hard to fix anyway, just a little watch grease in the bearing and it will usually quiet down again for a few more years...


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

OldeCrow said:


> rotor noise is not that hard to fix anyway, just a little watch grease in the bearing and it will usually quiet down again for a few more years...


I don't mind hearing it, I was just confused because it's a new noise. When I first got the watch I don't recall hearing it nearly as much as I do now.

I'm going to test the watch for accuracy, and as long as it's in the norm, I'll try not to fret.

Although, I'm in now way able to grease the rotor myself. Taking watches apart is far beyond me.


----------

